# Short haired golden??



## LunaBelle (May 7, 2015)

We took Luna to interview with a Boarder today and the owner thought that I had shaved her! Is her hair unusually short for a golden or do you think it's possible she is a mix with a lab? She is supposed to be pure and has papers. It doesn't matter.. Much.. But I'm curious. 

This photo was just after a bath so she's extra fluffy. She's 7 months. I had just assumed she hadn't gotten her full head of hair yet.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Er.... how long do you think the coat should be?


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Luna is beautiful. She's just too young to have her coat completely grown in. She has more coat than a lot of puppies that age! You will see a lot more coat as she matures. It can keep growing up to 3 years from what I've read on this forum.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My female's coat did not start coming in until she was 18 months old. Many people think golden puppies are yellow labs.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is beautiful. Her coat is fine for seven months. Looks like Chloe's coat. That boarder knows nothing about Golden's and when they get their coats.


----------



## LunaBelle (May 7, 2015)

I always thought her coat looked just fine! The lady mentioned she had a golden the same age that she was boarding, "but she wasn't shaved" it threw me since I clearly don't shave her. 

Ok, so I was on the right track it seems... It hasn't grown in quite yet.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Here is a picture of chole I just took. She is wet but will be ten months tomorrow.


----------



## LunaBelle (May 7, 2015)

Yes, her coat is very similar to Chloe's. She's getting so big!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

It will likely be longer when she is older, but some have long straight coat some short curly.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

She looks absolutely perfect and is a beauty. Dakota's feathering starting growing out at about a year old (give or take) and kept growing, it seems until maturity.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

This is Chance at a year old. I think his coat came in when he was almost 2. Your pup looks like she has plenty of coat for her age.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

tessmk said:


> She looks absolutely perfect and is a beauty. Dakota's feathering starting growing out at about a year old (give or take) and kept growing, it seems until maturity.


What is up with Quinsy ?


----------



## Mgraybsrs (May 17, 2016)

LunaBelle said:


> We took Luna to interview with a Boarder today and the owner thought that I had shaved her! Is her hair unusually short for a golden or do you think it's possible she is a mix with a lab? She is supposed to be pure and has papers. It doesn't matter.. Much.. But I'm curious.
> 
> This photo was just after a bath so she's extra fluffy. She's 7 months. I had just assumed she hadn't gotten her full head of hair yet.


My puppy is 7 weeks old and suppose to be full blooded golden retriever but he has very short hair too. Anyone else have a 7 week old golden that has or had short hair like this? Thanks


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He's really cute. What kind of breeder did you get him from? Did you see both parents and pedigrees? He does look like a mix of some kind to me - not pure Golden. Maybe Golden and Lab - maybe something else entirely.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That looks like a lab puppy.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I agree. Attaching photos of our now senior golden as a young puppy and our puppy coming home on Sunday(she's 5 weeks in the photo & our Bayleigh was 9 weeks in hers) new puppy on the left.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

double post


----------



## Mgraybsrs (May 17, 2016)

Just an everyday person who's golden retriever just happen to have puppies. Mom and dad are in picture and are both golden retrievers.


----------



## Mgraybsrs (May 17, 2016)

Sweet Girl said:


> He's really cute. What kind of breeder did you get him from? Did you see both parents and pedigrees? He does look like a mix of some kind to me - not pure Golden. Maybe Golden and Lab - maybe something else entirely.


See above for comment. I accidentally put the comment in wrong spot.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Mgraybsrs said:


> My puppy is 7 weeks old and suppose to be full blooded golden retriever but he has very short hair too. Anyone else have a 7 week old golden that has or had short hair like this? Thanks


Very cute puppy! Definitely does not look like a purebred Golden though...I also thought a lab puppy or mix. The parents in the pictures you sent are indeed Goldens...are you sure they are the parents? Did you meet them in person? Super sweet looking puppy regardless of breed!

---
and to the OP with the 7 month old puppy, totally normal for that age. They usually seem to have a somewhat shorter, wavy coat at that age. It should grow longer and more full as the pup matures.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

Mgraybsrs I am thinking Yellow Lab with a hint of Golden....if any.


Nice pup in any case.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree, yellow lab or lab mix. Given that those two dogs pictured are supposed to be the parents, I would go with Lab mix but sure does look like a purebred Lab puppy right now. A litter can have more than one sire, so it is entirely possible for pups from the same litter to be different breed mixes. And if the puppies are not registrable, the mother could be a Golden/Lab mix herself.

If you look at the coat on the puppy, there is a complete absence of any long guard hairs like Goldens have. Even comparing the picture to pictures others are posting of their "short haired" puppies, you can see a difference. 

Awfully cute puppy though!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What did the other puppies look like at 7 weeks? Did they have various degrees of fur, or were they all like yours? It's possible one of the parents has Lab in them.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

My Elsa has a smooth coat, and her mother's was smooth too, with the feathered trim only just coming in on her legs at 7 months. Not the big fluffy coats so common now. My understanding is this is indicative of Goldens bred for field work. The breed is changing because of showing. Look at how many Goldens now exceed the size standards of the breed. Your pup looks great.


----------



## Tucker II (May 10, 2016)

Mgraybsrs said:


> My puppy is 7 weeks old and suppose to be full blooded golden retriever but he has very short hair too. Anyone else have a 7 week old golden that has or had short hair like this? Thanks


That pup looks all Lab to me, or maybe I should say that I have not seen a Golden Retriever with a coat like that. It is a excellent looking pup though. Just wondering if the breeder actually knows the proper name of a Yellow Labrador, I have heard many, many times the term Golden Labrador used when talking about a Yellow Lab. In high school I owned a Yellow Lab and she looked like yours.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

This is my Zelda as a 6 week old puppy. She is a Golden/Lab mix.


----------

